# DSOL coffee compass offering



## coffeechap

Hey folks, happy new year and all and with it the next darker side of life offering. Richard at coffee compass has put together a blend for us and has absolutely promised to go dark on this one, so this is the thread for the thoughts on this bean and to also register your interest for a 500 g batch of guest beans if you are interested? (£13 delivered for 500g)

Will post a little more on these roasters when I get a little more time, needless to say, that are exceptionally helpful and very keen to get feedback from the folks in the group.


----------



## rmcgandara

me me







count me in


----------



## Spukey

Very much looking forward to these, i have drank alot of Rave Italian blend of late as such my palette is loving the darker side of life more than ever haha.


----------



## CrazyH

I'd be interested as a guest.

Thanks.


----------



## bignorry

Looking forward to this. With no forum over the festive season Ive come to realise that a big part of enjoying the coffee is the discussions we have about it.


----------



## 666tyler

Hey Dave can you count me in please


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Definitely looking forward to this DSOL offering


----------



## spune

Go for it guys! They're a lovely bunch of chaps.


----------



## ronsil

Your January DSOL should be with you tomorrow

Compass have kindly sent a list of tracking numbers.

Extract from Coffee Compass email:

Dave Hyde: PBIH5272725001

Ron Sills: PBIH5214970001

John Underhill: PBIH5203393001

Norman Bailey: PBIH5204310001

Martin Jeffry: PBIH5205200001

Charlie Jeal: PBIH5206911001

Ian Cameron: PBIH5208095001

David Kidd: PBIH5211576001

Mark Pitchford: PBIH5212510001

Jai Shah: PBIH5213033001

Mark Pacevitch: PBIH5213974001

Daren Chambers: PBIH5216304001

Chris Shaw: PBIH5216953001

Clive Goldingay: PBIH5218747001

Nick Fielding: PBIH5221675001

Jed Bonsor: PBIH5222622001

Spencer Webb: PBIH5224464001

Spencer Worsey: PBIH5226261001

Bill Cox: PBIH5227783001

Cameron Collins: PBIH5241136001

Don't forget your feedback onto here & note the Roasters suggested resting times which I put up on the Group Discussion recently

Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Thanks Ron, I'm assuming they're Royal Mail?


----------



## ronsil

....Sent Royal Mail Parcelforce this afternoon


----------



## Xpenno

ronsil said:


> ....Sent Royal Mail Parcelforce this afternoon


Thanks


----------



## Yes Row

Beans arrived. Extremely well packaged and with a pressie!

An air tight, logo'd, bean storage container. Very nice and appreciated

Off to work now


----------



## 4085

Yes, mine also arrived and the airtight is a nice touch. I have never used CC before even though they are forum sponsors. The packaging is nice on the product as well, and I suspect the tongue in cheek warning refers to most of the other beans we have already had! I will certainly be ordering some more beans from them. Last time I spoke with the lads there, they still had some Java Jampit (hint!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yep mine arrived too. Great surprise with the coffee vac. Well packaged, great bit of marketing. I would definitely consider buying beans from them based on this.


----------



## ronsil

Mine has arrived - Thought the Gift would go down well

OK - so lets hear from you with feedback for the Roaster & his Beans

He tells me his 'tin hat' is in position.


----------



## Charliej

Mine also arrived safe and sound at 9.11 this morning, again like everyone so far the storage canister was a very nice little extra. I will be leaving mine the recommended 4 days after arrival before delving in, which gives me time to finish my Roberts Burundi Murama which is a nicely dark roast and for my taste buds to be functioning properly.


----------



## spune

Looks great, guys!

These guys are only a few miles away from me and it's where I get all my beans.

I was lucky enough to receive one of the Vac canisters a couple of months ago; they're awesome aren't they!

As they're aware I'm a member of the forum, I was also lucky enough to receive a bag of this months DSOL offering as they had put together a batch in their preparation for sending it out to you folks.

So I look forward to contributing to this months offering as I'm an honorary member!+


----------



## Soll

Is the Coffee Compass offerstill available?


----------



## coffeechap

ok guests so far are as follows,

Alisingh

rmcgandara

666tyler

Crazy H

Soll

one more slot left will send out the payment details to you guys.


----------



## Orangertange

coffeechap said:


> ok guests so far are as follows,
> 
> Alisingh
> 
> rmcgandara
> 
> 666tyler
> 
> Crazy H
> 
> Soll
> 
> one more slot left will send out the payment details to you guys.


i'm in, if still availableavailable


----------



## Orangertange

Haha avalible, I pads got a mind of it's own


----------



## Soll

I tried Coffee Compass before using Rave and was quite impressed with their Jampit, will definitely buy from them again. Looking forward to the DSOL selection...all this coffee is turning me into an insomniac! Need to get out more


----------



## coffeechap

All guest lots gone folks, once payment received I will post them out to you.


----------



## ronsil

I am awaiting 2 more payments for the Guest coffee.

Some of you guys have been drinking too much coffee & are putting different references on your payments.

PLEASE use your forum name as the reference when paying in, otherwise it makes it difficult to trace.


----------



## coffeechap

alisingh and soll are yet to pay ron


----------



## Spukey

Looking forward to these, thanks Coffee Compass, Ron, Coffeechap and God x

Yippeeeee


----------



## coffeechap

Spoke to the guys today and reiterated how impressed I was that they went th extra mile with the containers, really looking forward to bashing out some shots of this soon


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Spoke to the guys today and reiterated how impressed I was that they went th extra mile with the containers, really looking forward to bashing out some shots of this soon


picked mine up today . Agree , real nice touch . Will start digging in on Sunday or Monday .


----------



## Soll

Just paid mine...


----------



## bubbajvegas

yeah,the container is a real nice bit of kit so thanks for the extra effort coffee compass and looking forward to some hopefully solid espresso after binning most of last months offering


----------



## bignorry

Big Thanks to Ron, Dave and Coffee Compass.Appreciate the extra touch.


----------



## ronsil

Still awaiting one more guest payment...


----------



## CamV6

mine arrived today. I gotta say a huge thanks to the guys at coffeecompass for that container. What a brilliant surprise and a very thoughtful touch, not to say generous.

So how long do we all reckon these beans need to rest for?


----------



## ronsil

Richard at Compass suggests Beans are good for brewed on receipt & about 4 days for espresso


----------



## alisingh

Hi. Have just paid. Sorry to be late. Only just got the message as haven't been able to access the forum.


----------



## ronsil

All 6 Guest Beans now fully paid - Thank you


----------



## rmcgandara

got my guest beans, thanks!


----------



## 4085

Opened my first bag this morning. For a change, it is looks just right and has the most wonderful aroma. When ground, beautiful and dark! One shot taken off, drunk in milk. Will play around after the footie, but al I can say is WOW


----------



## coffeechap

So dialled this in today, have to say absolutely knockout through milk, 16 gram in 26 g out over 28 seconds, standard pull on the L1 coffee ground on the Robur. Sat enjoying a 6 oz flat white, with all the darker profiles punching through the milk like a sledgehammer. Like drinking a fine Swiss praline. Not put it through its paces as espresso yet so shall save those thoughts for another day.


----------



## coffeechap

And here is the difference folks, last months DSOL and this months ground and photographed side by side, nice to see that a roaster is back on track with the essence of DSOL " Darker "

Coffee compass on the left...


----------



## alisingh

I really like this one. Smells lovely. Had a couple of shots today , with a bit of milk. No bitterness. Even hubby liked it, and he says he doesn't like coffee. I suggested he humour me and have a sip, and he drank the whole cup.


----------



## Xpenno

Holy cow this bean is a crema machine! Shots gloop out of the VST like nothing that I've personally had before. I think I'm hitting it too hot tonight as I'm tasting some bitter overtones but texture-wise it's like drinking a cup of cream. I'm guessing that it's got some robusta in there due to the super-crema? I'm looking forward to playing over more the coming week!

Cheers

Spence

P.S. The air-tight container is a totally awesome present!


----------



## Charliej

Anyone got any pointers on brewing temperature yet?. One thing I noticed with last months DSOL was that it was no darker than the Has Bean Brazilian Fazenda Cachoeira I got at Gary's recommendation.


----------



## Xpenno

Charliej said:


> Anyone got any pointers on brewing temperature yet?. One thing I noticed with last months DSOL was that it was no darker than the Has Bean Brazilian Fazenda Cachoeira I got at Gary's recommendation.


I've just finished a bag of that and it is a superb coffee! Mine seemed too hot at 94deg so I'll go down to 92 next time and see where I'm at. On the royal I had to loosen up by about three notches from the lighter has bean roasts I've been drinking recently.

I'm temped to take a bag to work and see how it fairs in the office dripper.

Spence


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sounds promising. I'm tempted to start on these tomorrow


----------



## 666tyler

Really looking forward to opening this tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyH

Sounds excellent, mine is, or at least should be, sitting in the warehouse at work will get to try on Tuesday morning. Always like to keep something darker to hand, especially if I want something milky, seems ideal to use in a test run for an Aeropress poor man's latte /


----------



## CamV6

yep, I am really liking this too. I had some yesterday and thought it was still a bit 'youthful' and needed to settle and today it seemed even better. I also suspect that dropping the dose down to 15 or 14 from my usual 16 might improve it even further - we shall see.

Dave that pic of the grinds is a real eye opener TBH. In truth I am a bit annoyed with james gourmet and that sense of annoyance is only heightened given this months really enjoyable offering. I feel they really missed a trick there and did them selves and the group few favours. its particularly frustrating when you look at their site and see at least 3 perfectly good DSOL candidates that seemingly fit the brief far better than these ever could have done. makes me wonder either they misunderstood what we were after totally or maybe were using up some stock? Either way a real opportunity missed and a bit of a wasted month for us which is galling given the excellent efforts of those who put this group together and keep it going.


----------



## ronsil

Seems to be getter better by the minute. In the morning it all starts from when you first open the container or whatever You get a mouthfeel from the aroma.

Don't have access to my La Spaz at the moment so on the Gaggia Classic I'm surfing to get down to an actual 92C, a little cooler than usual. Have got the best result by dosing at 20 grams in & stopping at 26 grams out for 28 seconds.

So smooth with all the flavours I enjoy. I get 'Galaxy' style chocolate, with caramel & hazelnuts. I had 4 for breakfast this morning. 3 with milk & 1 straight espresso to finish.

The flavour is still with me a half an hour on.

In a couple of weeks we'll put up what's in it & the Blend is now available from Compass Coffee direct.


----------



## Yes Row

These beans are great, 17gVST and 30sec extraction. Made into flat white. It is all I like in dark roasted coffee, good tough coffee taste without any bitterness and a lingering taste. Wife loved it as well. I will give a couple of esspresos a whirl later

Well done Coffee Compass,a refreshing change to have a roaster follow the brief

Looking forward to seeing how they develop over the coming days

Bitter chocolate with a lingering softened aftertaste, there my attempt at a flouncy description


----------



## Xpenno

Yes Row said:


> These beans are great, 17gVST and 30sec extraction. Made into flat white. It is all I like in dark roasted coffee, good tough coffee taste without any bitterness and a lingering taste. Wife loved it as well. I will give a couple of esspresos a whirl later
> 
> Well done Coffee Compass,a refreshing change to have a roaster follow the brief
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how they develop over the coming days
> 
> Bitter chocolate with a lingering softened aftertaste, there my attempt at a flouncy description


What temp you running at? Gonna knock mine down a few notches to try and reduce the bitter, it was running at 94deg yesterday.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Charliej

Xpenno said:


> What temp you running at? Gonna knock mine down a few notches to try and reduce the bitter, it was running at 94deg yesterday.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Spence


He's got a cherub so no PID. I'd try at 92 deg Spence should reduce the bitters acceptably.


----------



## ronsil

Xpenno said:


> ...... it was running at 94deg yesterday.Spence


I am finding it at its best at 92C


----------



## Xpenno

Sweet, I'll be on it when I get home. I'm a little worried about these if they are full of robusta though (no other reason to suspect this other than the amount of crema they produce), might not be able to drink them so late, obviously it may just be increased oils due to the dark roast


----------



## coffeechap

Absolutely no robusta anywhere near these beans......


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> Absolutely no robusta anywhere near these beans......


Superb news! I was worried when I saw all that crema drooling out of my PF, can't wait to get a shot on the go when I get in









Cheers

Spence


----------



## 666tyler

Just tried my first shot a touch long on the extraction on the Microcasa, but tons of crema, dark chocolate with a lovely buttery texture. well impressed can't wait to get it dialled in better!! might have a go with it in the caravel later as I'm working till 4am.


----------



## bubbajvegas

this is the coarsest I've ever had to go with a bean on the mythos by a long way and still not dialled in...1st shot on italian job settings had the bosco 1min 30 to pull,looool


----------



## coffeechap

Will be worth it when you get there ...


----------



## Yes Row

bubbajvegas said:


> this is the coarsest I've ever had to go with a bean on the mythos by a long way and still not dialled in...1st shot on italian job settings had the bosco 1min 30 to pull,looool


Strange how things differ. No change for me from Rave IJ to these beans in my RR45


----------



## Charliej

Just opened my 1st bag and pulled a shot around 90 minutes ago, all I can say is WOW!!!!!. It tastes like someone has been inside my mind and worked out what I love to taste in a coffee and roasted it up. I dialled the RR55 back by around 4 notches from where I had it for the Roberts Burundi and it was more or less bang on 20.8g in a 20g VST basket (thats what the dose weighed without altering the timer) 32g out it looked like the mixture of melted treacle, golden syrup and butter does when poured out of the pan to make gingerbread so I knew I was in for a treat. I hope they add this blend as a constant to their line up it's superb.


----------



## ronsil

Charliej said:


> ...... I hope they add this blend as a constant to their line up it's superb.


Its on their website. Ordered another kilo yesterday.


----------



## Spukey

I agree the grind has to be lots coarser. I have also had to let the grinder run for more time to get the same dose, probs due to darker roast though. This may be one of my favourites, not had enough of it to assess properly but obviously some chocolate notes in there. The bolder flavours really suit my pallet though.


----------



## spune

I found that too - I had to work back 3-4 notches on the SJ to get a better shot yesterday morning.

On the finer grind I was initially finding the shot rather bitter and wasn't sure I'd enjoying it. However, as soon as the grind was corrected, the shot that came out was just fantastic! Big, bold flavours with a nice clean finish but enough body to give you a bit of a kick! Looking forward to my morning brew today.

Going for an 18g dose.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Coaser is the way forward for me too. 1st attempt after loosing it slightly. 1st output was approx 15g in 27 secs. Let it run a bit more and drank it with milk Better luck tomorrow


----------



## ronsil

Just added a note to the discussion on these beans in the Community Group area.

A worth while saving for anyone buying from Compass Coffee


----------



## CrazyH

Nice bold French press this morning with this, balanced, roasty, can't complain. Should have left it a bit longer for a bit more sweetness but once it had cooled down it was starting to kick in. Will try it in the Aero next time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

So far, for me , In milk cuts right through, dark chocolate , punch. This won't be something I'm drinking as espresso though.


----------



## jonners

Mrboots2u said:


> This won't be something I'm drinking as espresso though.


I'm finding it more than OK as espresso, as long the temperature is kept down and the shot kept short to avoid bitterness. 15.5g in, 25g out - very creamy, dark chocolate lingering taste.


----------



## coffeechap

CrazyH said:


> Nice bold French press this morning with this, balanced, roasty, can't complain. Should have left it a bit longer for a bit more sweetness but once it had cooled down it was starting to kick in. Will try it in the Aero next time.


Nice to see it getting a go on different brew methodology


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> So far, for me , In milk cuts right through, dark chocolate , punch. This won't be something I'm drinking as espresso though.


Just had a lovely latte ,like a big milk chocolate shake . 16.5 26g out . Will be lapping it up as a milk based blend .

It's not bad as espresso , just not to my taste , I can't die few a taste , other the java dark chocolate . Think single origin espresso had ruined my palate


----------



## 4085

I have cut it down from an Illy mug, to an Illy cappa cup, so probably about 3 ounces of milk. It is really nice and nutty and chocolatey. Quite nice as espresso as well. I think this will get better with a bit of age as Jampit does not come into its own usually for a week to ten days. Enjoyed it so much I have just ordered 3 more kilos!


----------



## ronsil

dfk41 said:


> ........ Enjoyed it so much I have just ordered 3 more kilos!


Hope you took advantage of the DSOL discount I put up in the Group discussion:secret:


----------



## 4085

ronsil said:


> Hope you took advantage of the DSOL discount I put up in the Group discussion:secret:


Most certainly! I fired up the K10 this afternoon and I can tell you, that whilst I was happy with the result from the Mythos, the K10 just adds a whole depth of dimension again. Even in espresso, the aftertaste of hazelnut and chocolate is amazing. I think, this is the nicest bean I have ever had!

Bootsie and Systemic, you need to come over! I have a few kilos though so will not run out!


----------



## Xpenno

Not managed to get a great espresso out of this yet, there is always a nagging bitterness in the background. I imagine that in americano/latte this bean would rock!

I've tried 17g, 18g, 18.5g all around the usual time/weight. Yesterday I pulled one shot that managed to keep the bitterness at bay but I've more work to do. It's amazing how much the grind affects the shot time with this, even the most minor change has a massive effect on time. I'm looking forward to the weekend when I'll get some time to dial it in properly.

Any recipes would be welcomed to help me on my way









Cheers

Spence


----------



## coffeechap

Try it at a lower temp and a slightly tighter/shorter pour spence


----------



## Walter Sobchak

ronsil said:


> Its on their website. Ordered another kilo yesterday.


Which blend is it on the website?


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> Try it at a lower temp and a slightly tighter/shorter pour spence


Cheers CC, I'll give this a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## spune

Walter Sobchak said:


> Which blend is it on the website?


I believe it's this one.


----------



## 4085

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/jampit-hit-500g.html


----------



## ronsil

Walter Sobchak said:


> Which blend is it on the website?


 Compass list it as: "Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit"


----------



## Walter Sobchak

ronsil said:


> Compass list it as: "Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit"


Thanks, might give it a whirl!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Not managed to get a great espresso out of this yet, there is always a nagging bitterness in the background. I imagine that in americano/latte this bean would rock!
> 
> I've tried 17g, 18g, 18.5g all around the usual time/weight. Yesterday I pulled one shot that managed to keep the bitterness at bay but I've more work to do. It's amazing how much the grind affects the shot time with this, even the most minor change has a massive effect on time. I'm looking forward to the weekend when I'll get some time to dial it in properly.
> 
> Any recipes would be welcomed to help me on my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Spence


I've only pulled 3 shots using these. I'm getting 18g in 27g out in 25 secs. Pour looks great but I'm getting the same bitterness as Xpenno.

I'll try going finer and shorter and will give it a proper go at the weekend. No temp control on the Classic so I might try using a cold naked PF to see if makes a difference.


----------



## Charliej

Clive I'm getting good results on the Sage with 20g in 32g out and a comparatively coarse grind so maybe try updosing and going to ~30g out.


----------



## Geordie Boy

These are definitely getting better every day and just had a stonking flat white. Even in milk, the mouth-feel stays for ages. Had one as an espresso on Tuesday before going to the gym and it stayed in the mouth for a good 90 mins!


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've only pulled 3 shots using these. I'm getting 18g in 27g out in 25 secs. Pour looks great but I'm getting the same bitterness as Xpenno.
> 
> I'll try going finer and shorter and will give it a proper go at the weekend. No temp control on the Classic so I might try using a cold naked PF to see if makes a difference.


I tried CCs suggestions and things are getting better. I think that I'm down to 88deg now (will confirm when I get home) and I opened up the grind (instead of tightening) and ran for less time. certainly an improvement. I can try and tighten the grind but if I do that and run the shot for less then there may be nothing in the cup to drink


----------



## spune

Continuing to love blend as a lot of others by the looks of things!

Been going for 18g in, 30 seconds and 40g out, turning that into an Americano, then sometimes adding milk depending on how I feel.

Not experiencing the bitterness as others are, but finding static is pretty major, is anyone else finding this?


----------



## Geordie Boy

spune said:


> but finding static is pretty major, is anyone else finding this?


I'm finding the exact opposite...one of the least static beans I've had for a while. How odd is that!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Charlie, Geordie, Xpenno (I'm missing the thanks buttons) I'll have a play at up /dosing pulling it shoter at the weekend! Madly enough the first shot I pulled that I'd thought was too tight was the best so far.


----------



## bignorry

Glad to get back on forum 'these beans are just what DSOL has been needing. Great start to the year. Only bitterness I've had was due to not pulling a cooling flush


----------



## CrazyH

Was going to make an aeropress but was too much madness going on in the kitchen so did it in the clever dipper instead and it came out really nice, very spicy and I was tasting some liquorice too.


----------



## Jollybean

Fantastic beans. Just to my taste both as a flat white and espresso. Bang on spec Coffee Compass. Nutty, chocolatey and velvety. Will be getting some more of these


----------



## billcoxfam

First attempt was my usual 16g which generally works well in the L1 standard basket. This over filled the basket needing a firm tamp to avoid contact with the shower screen, which in turn resulted in a very wet puck. The result was very tasty in a flat white but too strong for me as espresso.

Reduced the dose to 14g this morning and pulled 32g in 25 seconds. This was great as espresso, loads of crema, rich, chocolate flavours and a long lingering taste.

Does the longer, darker roast drive off moisture from the beans resulting in more volume following grinding than with lighter roasted beans or is it my imagination?

This could be a new favourite.


----------



## ronsil

These seem to be going down very well with most.

Just a reminder, if you want to order them direct from Compass Coffee, be sure to check out my post in the discussion group showing the special discount for Members.

Coffeechap will be putting up a post very soon about going forward for the next 3 months.


----------



## Daren

I might have to upset the love fest... I can't say I'm enjoying this yet. I still have some way to go to get it dialed in, but in my usual tipple of a 5oz flat white I find it far to intense. Like a punch in the face. It's not subtle enough for my pallet, perhaps too dark?. I am yet to make a drink that would convince me to buy these beans again. I will continue to play with grind settings though before I make my final judgement.


----------



## jonners

I'm inclined to agree with Daren. Perhaps just a bit too dark for my taste.


----------



## coffeechap

@ daren, try a centre cut ristretto in a 5oz flat white, much less intesity and a sweeter shot.


----------



## Daren

I'll give it whirl and report back. Cheers Chap


----------



## urbanbumpkin

@coffeechap thanks for the advice. I've current got my shots dialled at 18g in 24g out in 25sec. For a centre cut would keep the same grind settings, take the first 4 secs off the shot and then stop it at about 18 secs?

or would I need to tighten the grind first before doing the above?


----------



## Spukey

I must state again that i am loving these, this is what i would call a go to blend for a flat white. I'm getting lots of chocolate and slight fruit/spicy taste at the finish which i cannot put my finger on. What wows me about this blend is the creamyness and the the strong flavour from the dark roast. Many of my fav beans have the intense chocolate flavour but not this creaminess!

Well done Coffee Compass! This is what the darker side of life is about!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I might have to upset the love fest... I can't say I'm enjoying this yet. I still have some way to go to get it dialed in, but in my usual tipple of a 5oz flat white I find it far to intense. Like a punch in the face. It's not subtle enough for my pallet, perhaps too dark?. I am yet to make a drink that would convince me to buy these beans again. I will continue to play with grind settings though before I make my final judgement.


It's bit strong/ dark for me too ( played with doses etc ) Am drinking this as a latte with bit more milk than I usually would to sweeten it up.

I can't handle it as espresso , just my opinion , too dark for me. What other people are experiencing as dark choc and nut I'm just getting bitter ( different people , different palates , different experiences ) .

I drink espresso without sugar, and have been on a single origin espresso tour recently , so my palate is changing I think, I'm drinking more espresso Than I used to as well.

Perhaps I'm not as dark sided as I thought was







........

Nice to see the majority enjoying though, as ever these roasts will bring different opinions each time .


----------



## coffeechap

will be interesting to see who is up for staying in the club as I will be insisting that the roasters get somewhere near this roast profile as I feel this is wht the DSOL is about, so will be starting a thread in the DSOL community space for those that wsh to continue, I too have struggled with espresso and this but by god it can cut through milk!!


----------



## 4085

I am in.....I stuck with it when the roast were too light but I think we now know what we are really after, and things will be good every month!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm not sure it's it the darkness or the mix of what's in with the java for me .


----------



## Charliej

I'm still in I'm loving this months beans, I'm also in the preferring it in milk brigade.


----------



## jonners

Charliej said:


> I'm also in the preferring it in milk brigade.


Therein lies my problem with these beans, since I seldom drink milk.


----------



## 4085

I will have some Jampit again next week, so after the rest period I will be able to compare the two. It is over a month since I ran out and my memory does not go back that far!


----------



## Charliej

dfk41 said:


> I will have some Jampit again next week, so after the rest period I will be able to compare the two. It is over a month since I ran out and my memory does not go back that far!


You getting all 220kg delivered at once from Rave ?


----------



## Spukey

I have had a few espressos but this is deffo a milk coffee. If i owned a cafe i would have this in one grinder just for flat whites, lush! Or as we say up north f**king brilliant!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Ok I've had a bit of a play with this and I've found I've got better result so far with 20g in 23g out in 25 secs. I'm using a 20g VST with WDT.

It's an improvement on the previous shots I've been getting, but I still think I could do better. Any suggestions?

Agree with the comments regarding it's best with milk, definitely flat white material.


----------



## CrazyH

Just made a sort of cafe au lait in with some very concentrated aeropress brew and a pan of milk, it worked extremely well. It was very sweet, though much of that is the milk but the complexities of coffee still came through despite filling the mug to near the top. I think just a touch less milk would have been better but would highly recommend giving it a go if you fancy a long milk drink.


----------



## garydyke1

I smelled the beans today . I refused to allow them into my grinder : (


----------



## coffeechap

not a hint of anything you might enjoy here gary, keep well clear


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Ok based on yesterday's settings 20g in 23g out, in 25secs I decided to try a mid point ristretto.

Not sure if this is the correct way but basically I let the first part of the shot go straight into the drip tray, approx 3 secs of the actual shot (approx 6 secs from hitting the switch). Moved the cup in to collect the rest of the shot and stopped it at about 20 secs from hitting the brew button.

It produced a beautifully sweet chocolate caramel shot only about 13-14g in output. I drank it without anything else. Tasted great!


----------



## jonners

I'm in the minority here: As a non-drinker of milk I'm discovering that these these beans are a bit too far on the dark side for me. I have two bags left if anyone would care to do a swap for some beans that are not quite so dark roasted?


----------



## gcogger

jonners said:


> I'm in the minority here: As a non-drinker of milk I'm discovering that these these beans are a bit too far on the dark side for me. I have two bags left if anyone would care to do a swap for some beans that are not quite so dark roasted?


Are these 250g bags? I don't know what you're looking for, but I've been working my way through a gift pack of SO beans from Coffee Compass and I've not been particularly enjoying them as they're a medium roast (I've worked out that I much prefer the darker roasts). The only thing that might concern you is that they were frozen on receipt about 4-5 weeks ago in the original bags with the one way valve taped up. What I have left is a 250g bag of the Java Lingtong (defrosted yesterday, so should be just about ready to use by the time it would get to you) and a 250g bag of the Cuban Serrano Altura Superior (still in the freezer, so would need a couple more days or so to finish de-gassing).

Any interest in those as a swap?


----------



## Daren

gcogger said:


> Are these 250g bags? I don't know what you're looking for, but I've been working my way through a gift pack of SO beans from Coffee Compass and I've not been particularly enjoying them as they're a medium roast (I've worked out that I much prefer the darker roasts). The only thing that might concern you is that they were frozen on receipt about 4-5 weeks ago in the original bags with the one way valve taped up. What I have left is a 250g bag of the Java Lingtong (defrosted yesterday, so should be just about ready to use by the time it would get to you) and a 250g bag of the Cuban Serrano Altura Superior (still in the freezer, so would need a couple more days or so to finish de-gassing).
> 
> Any interest in those as a swap?


If Jonners passes up your offer then I'd be happy to swap one of my DSOL for your Cuban.


----------



## gcogger

Daren said:


> If Jonners passes up your offer then I'd be happy to swap one of my DSOL for your Cuban.


Thanks - I'll see what Jonners says.

Actually I swapped the 2 coffees above - the Cuban is the one out of the freezer, so should be ready to use in another 2/3 days.


----------



## jonners

gcogger said:


> Thanks - I'll see what Jonners says.


Hi gcogger. Yes they are 250g bags, and I'd be happy to go ahead with the swap for your two bags. So if that's still OK, PM me with your address and let me know whether you want to do 1st or 2nd class post.


----------



## gcogger

PM sent. Hope you enjoy the coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi all Had a couple of flat whites ( 5oz cups ) yesterday , made with mid point ristretto , very enjoyable mix . Smoother and sweeter than previous attempts .Gone one bag left to open, gonna leave it for a few days while I try another bean and then come back and report some more .


----------



## Yes Row

Just tried an espresso

18 in 28 out in 28s.

I can best describe it as very dark, very high coco content chocolate, quite bitter but not unpleasant Still not to my taste as an espresso but just keeps getting better with milk

I have a bag left and am going to let it rest till a month past roast date and see what the difference is

Will certainly buy again


----------



## Daren

I've got a couple of unopened bags if anyone has anything they want to swap? (it's to dark for me







)


----------



## 4085

I am still really enjoying this coffee. I drink mainly milk based and it lends itself to that very well. I find about 5 ounces of milk to a 35 ml shot gets the right balance. I have some Jampit arriving today and still got 2 kilos of this offering to get through, so hopefully will be able to compare the two in 10 days time!


----------



## Spukey

I find the drink sweetens up nicely in milk with a shorter poor. I had a beautiful flat white yesterday with 19 in to 25 out in around 29 seconds. The shot smells over extracted at 19 in and 29/30 out in my opinion.

Love this bean in milk but prefer others as espresso, this will be a definite reorder for me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The mid point ristrettos are also working for me too. I've also found stopping the shots short at 20 secs is producing some good results for me too. 20g in, 20g out and stopping it at 20 secs. It's producing a much sweeter chocolate shot with a slight dark choc bitterness (very nice)


----------



## Daren

I arrived home today to find a very welcome surprise from Richard at Coffee Compass. I was considering making another order from CC in the future to see what their other offerings were like as the DSOL is not quite to my pallet, but this level of customer service seals the deal... Above and beyond.

Richard - if your reading this - a big thank you. (and I love the personalised bag!)

Once it's rested I'll post up my findings on the Jampit


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Same here too. Fantastic customer service, I will be definitely buying from Coffee Compass again. Jampit was one of my favourite beans last year!!









Great personalised bag too. Great stuff Richard!


----------



## jonners

urbanbumpkin said:


> Fantastic customer service, I will be definitely buying from Coffee Compass again.


I certainly agree with the above. I too received a personalised bag this morning!

I have swapped two of my DSOL bags with another Forum member for two of Coffee Compass' other beans. At the moment I'm very much enjoying their Cuban Serrano, and looking forward to trying the other one which is Java Lingtong.


----------



## coffeechap

i wpuld like to comment that this roasters committment to the parameters of the group, coupled to the extra mile that they have gone too in containers and extra coffee, speaks volumes for their company, I really hope that more people on the forum give these guys a go...


----------



## ronsil

Compass have really embraced DSOL Members & have gone more than the extra mile to achieve the satisfaction of everyone. For my money that makes Compass along with Rave as the outstanding roasters for the Group todate.


----------



## Yes Row

^^^ I concur I will certainly be buying from them in Feb when I need my next supply. Well do Coffee Compass!


----------



## spune

Glad to see these folks are getting the recognition they deserve! They're me local roasters just down the road and it's where I get me supplies!

This - http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/africa/kenya-gethumbwini-500g.html is lovely!


----------



## Charliej

I just made an order from Coffee Compass myself today, as my monthly top up to go with DSOL I ordered 500g of their Australian Skybury, 500g of Indonesian Sulawesi Kalossi Grade 1, and 500g of Rwanda Bwishaza Red Bourbon . This particular Rwandan will be a new one to me on my Rwandan coffee tasting mission and looking forward to trying the other 2 in particular the Australian Skybury which I had several times last year from Roberts & Co and really enjoyed.


----------



## Glenn

Great to see Coffee Compass getting some love. They are a Coffee Forums UK advertiser so it's great to see some purchases being made.

I have just ordered this - http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/the-mystery-coffee-mark-2-500g.html


----------



## gcogger

jonners said:


> I certainly agree with the above. I too received a personalised bag this morning!
> 
> I have swapped two of my DSOL bags with another Forum member for two of Coffee Compass' other beans. At the moment I'm very much enjoying their Cuban Serrano, and looking forward to trying the other one which is Java Lingtong.


And I'm very much enjoying the DSOL coffee









Coffee Compass were very good when I first ordered from them, and this was before any mention of the forum (so no chance they were doing it for publicity). I bought the dark roast selection and sent an email expressing my slight disappointment that it included no SO beans. I received a nice reply, along with 2 bags of specially prepared dark roast SO beans and a vacuum container.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Glenn said:


> Great to see Coffee Compass getting some love. They are a Coffee Forums UK advertiser so it's great to see some purchases being made.
> 
> I have just ordered this - http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/the-mystery-coffee-mark-2-500g.html


I particularly like the tasting notes on their website regarding mystery bean 2.


----------



## bignorry

ronsil said:


> Compass have really embraced DSOL Members & have gone more than the extra mile to achieve the satisfaction of everyone. For my money that makes Compass along with Rave as the outstanding roasters for the Group todate.


Have to agree, they hit the mark for me.


----------



## jonners

ronsil said:


> Compass have really embraced DSOL Members & have gone more than the extra mile to achieve the satisfaction of everyone. For my money that makes Compass along with Rave as the outstanding roasters for the Group todate.


Also, let's not forget James at Coffee Circle, who generously distributed a free kg. of beans to everyone in response to members' feedback.


----------



## 4085

jonners said:


> Also, let's not forget James at Coffee Circle, who generously distributed a free kg. of beans to everyone in response to members' feedback.


Indeed, but that was also due to the fact that his first offering was woeful.......but, like many, I appreciated the gesture even though the second offering was also well wide of my own bulls eye!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Pulled a straight espresso this morning. 20g in 28g out, in 25secs. Fantastic shot, great mouth feel, dark chocolate flavours, sweet fruit aftertaste.

I'm trying to work out what I've done differently. I did nutate this time and I did have to leave the PF out after I'd dosed it 2-3 mins. I'd also back flushed and descaled a couple of days ago too. Could just have been the beans changing, whatever happened its great.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I had my best shot this morning as well so the beans show no sign of being past their best for me (16g into 20g). With me, it's probably the new naked portafilter that's making a difference as well... it's definitely making me try harder


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Another great dark choc shot today 20g in 24g out,in 25 secs. Drank it as a short black bloomin lovely. These beans have started to really work for me in the last few days. Anyone else notice a change?


----------



## ronsil

They do seem to be improving all the time - I have some more now & will be trying to establish the best window of use.

At the moment seem best after 14 days but will try these at 21 & 28 days to see what happens.

Watch this space


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Evening DSOL members

Swapped a bag extract for the compass DSOL offering. Tried the coffee for the first time today in a flat white, not bad a little too rich for my taste maybe. Having trouble single dosing with it though, the grind is sticking to everything never had a bean like this before. All the grind is sticking to the inside of my doser and having to brush it all out with a small brush. Anyone else get anything similar?


----------



## Charliej

Nope sorry mine's pouring down the funnel in a lovely fluffy stream straight into the middle of the portafilter.


----------



## GS11

Walter Sobchak said:


> Evening DSOL members
> 
> Swapped a bag extract for the compass DSOL offering. Tried the coffee for the first time today in a flat white, not bad a little too rich for my taste maybe. Having trouble single dosing with it though, the grind is sticking to everything never had a bean like this before. All the grind is sticking to the inside of my doser and having to brush it all out with a small brush. Anyone else get anything similar?


Walter I can't comment on the dsol beans, but if you are getting a static issue try mixing beans first with a couple of drops of water before grinding.....this will help remove the static charge.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

GS11 said:


> Walter I can't comment on the dsol beans, but if you are getting a static issue try mixing beans first with a couple of drops of water before grinding.....this will help remove the static charge.


Thanks, I'll give that a try in the morning.


----------



## CamV6

The water trick definately works. I usually just wet the scoop and then flick the water away leaving just a coupe of drops and then do the portion I beans. Be careful not to use too much water and gunk things up. Just the merest hint will do


----------



## Walter Sobchak

GS11 said:


> Walter I can't comment on the dsol beans, but if you are getting a static issue try mixing beans first with a couple of drops of water before grinding.....this will help remove the static charge.


Great shout on the water trick, problem now gone, cheers!


----------



## 4515

I'm wanting to pick your collective brains for suggestions for a bean similar to the compass dsol offering. I liked the mouthfeel and smoothness of taste with the beans although they were as dark as I would drink. Any suggestions for a similar coffee to try ?


----------



## 4085

Andrew, that coffee compass offering was about as good as it gets! You could ring them and ask them if they have anything else in the offing. They do have a supply of Jampit which that mix was based on. I am back drinking Jampit at the moment and it is not quite a strong but still has a pleasant mouthfeel and you can make it nice and gloupy if you grind/tamp correctly


----------



## 4515

Agree it has to be the best coffee I've tried to date. A bit roasty for some but damn good coffee


----------



## Yes Row

I have about 100grms of a bag left, which i opened on Sunday. I left a bag resting for a couple of weeks. I can confirm it has got better. A flat white I had today was up there with the best I have had!

Looking forward to finishing the beans off tomorrow

I will miss this bean!


----------



## 4515

They have a mahogany roast Jampit on the site that they say they were asked to provide a darker roast. I'll get some of that in


----------



## ronsil

Its actually called 'Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit' & this is exactly the same as the DSOL Beans they supplied to us


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm getting through the Espresso Roast Jampit Hit at the moment from Coffee Compass.

I like it as a straight ristretto, espresso or a short black.

For me great pulled 19g in and between 20g-26g out


----------



## 4515

ronsil said:


> Its actually called 'Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit' & this is exactly the same as the DSOL Beans they supplied to us


I suspected that the request for a darker roast was from DSOL and that it may be the same coffee


----------



## Heligan

I had some of the DSOL beans courtesy of Xpenno and found the same bitterness as several other people, but I've just started the Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit which I ordered direct from Coffee Compass and haven't found any trace of it. I haven't changed my routine so I wonder if they have tweaked something. It's too dark for me as espresso, but I'm really enjoying it as a flat white.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've been using up the last of these whilst trying to get to grips with the my new Mazzer Super Jolly. I've pulled my first ball park shot on them this morning. 17g in 31g out, in 25 secs. Fantastic shot, strong choc and caramel, no bitterness and a silky mouth feel.

Thanks again Coffee Compass


----------

